# [SOLVED] Misconfigured cable when trying to run wifi

## kbzium

Hello,

when I tried to configure wifi on my laptop I began to loose eth0 connection. It makes me unable to do anything. What can be an issue here? I didn't change anything in kernel so its a matter of non-kernel configuration.Last edited by kbzium on Sat Oct 20, 2012 12:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kbzium,

You must not have more than one interface in the same network at the same time.

edit /etc/rc.conf so that the network service is considered up with any interface works, not all of them which is the default.

Now stop eth0 and start wifi

The problem you have is that you may usefully have only a single default route and with both wired and wireless operating you will have two.

The output of the route command will show this.

----------

## kbzium

I see. Actually I've switched to KDE as on my desktop pc. It seem everything should be okay because I access system settings - > network connections -> add -> wireless 

and it sees everything!

But then i setup a password, push okay and "insufficient priviliges" is being displayed. I don't know how to get there with root priviliges... I think that if i could get in there everything would be okay  :Smile: 

How to do that?

I know it's noobish question, but... never needed it before.

To be honest I'd rather put root priviliges on my account but only when accessing system settings from gui. Is this possible?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kbzium,

I'm not a KDE user and I don't use any Network Mangler either.  However, when I need root privs to change settings from my desktop, I get an extra dialogue box that asks for roots password.

Its a really bad idea to add your norma user to the root group as you remove a major safety feature.

Its also a really bad idea to run any GUI as root, for the same reasons.

----------

## kbzium

There is a program called kdesu and it allows me to enter applications in root mode  :Smile: . It works fine now.

Thanks!

----------

